# Play at Foxton with Tashyboy - 19th May



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have arranged to join Tashyboy & his three mates at 12.00 on Thursday 19th May at Alnmouth / Foxton Hall,  one of my favourite courses.  I need three more forum members to make up a fourball.  Who's up for it? I've never met Tashyboy but,  if his posts on the Forum are anything to go by,  it's unlikely to be anything other than entertaining. 

Anyone who can commit reasonably firmly to this date please let me know.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll have a firm committal on this thanks, heard only good things about the place.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 15, 2016)

Heavy-grebo said:



			I'll have a firm committal on this thanks, heard only good things about the place.
		
Click to expand...

Two more required.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2016)

Cheers man in black and Heavy grebo, promise I will me me tash an extra special trim for the day.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 16, 2016)

Time you'd thinking????


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 16, 2016)

Wayman said:



			Time you'd thinking????
		
Click to expand...

As in the OP "I have arranged to join Tashyboy & his three mates *at 12.00* on Thursday 19th May" 
Noon, that is!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes please, count me in.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes please, count me in.
		
Click to expand...

Good man paul looking forward to meeting you &#128513;


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 16, 2016)

If you don't mind a 55yo novice playing, I'd be happy to join you.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 16, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			If you don't mind a 55yo novice playing, I'd be happy to join you.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome.  That's the four.  Reserves welcome.  If we get another four we can make a real day of it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Good man paul looking forward to meeting you &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

You to Mr Tashy, Can you book the weather?&#128515;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You're welcome.  That's the four.  Reserves welcome.  If we get another four we can make a real day of it.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it already!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			You to Mr Tashy, Can you book the weather?&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

I feel a sunny day & a 5mph breeze coming on.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 16, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You're welcome.  That's the four.  Reserves welcome.  If we get another four we can make a real day of it.
		
Click to expand...

brilliant, thanks.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I feel a sunny day & a 5mph breeze coming on.
		
Click to expand...

That 5mph is a gale in friar Tucks land &#128563;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You're welcome.  That's the four.  Reserves welcome.  If we get another four we can make a real day of it.
		
Click to expand...

That more than works for me, re weather ave already had a word with the big G upstairs. He is looking into it.
spoke to Alnmouth yesterday when I booked it and the course has been closed for for a bit and 15 holes opened today. Hope it went well for them.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 16, 2016)

Please put me down as a reserve kind sir....


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 16, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Please put me down as a reserve kind sir....
		
Click to expand...

Will do.  Brocket Hall? I once photographed a golf day there,  Ferraris buried all over the place.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thought you might like to see this Tashyboy, view from the 17th tee at Bamburgh.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah mib , hope to find one during my excursions into the forest to look for my ball! I used to play fox ton many years ago when kenny ferrie was up there.

Dustanburgh is my usual haunt when I'm back up north


----------



## Wayman (Jan 17, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			As in the OP "I have arranged to join Tashyboy & his three mates *at 12.00* on Thursday 19th May" 
Noon, that is! 

Click to expand...

That's what I get for looking at it half asleep. 
I'll give it a miss
Nice foxton I'm playing there in 2weeks time


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 17, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Thought you might like to see this Tashyboy, view from the 17th tee at Bamburgh. 

View attachment 18166

Click to expand...

Any chance of showing me one from the women's tees coz that's where Trev (one of the lads playing ) second shot will be played from.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 18, 2016)

Wayman said:



			That's what I get for looking at it half asleep. 
I'll give it a miss
Nice foxton I'm playing there in 2weeks time
		
Click to expand...

Not want to be on reserve list? I'm going to see if I can book two fourball.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Any chance of showing me one from the women's tees coz that's where Trev (one of the lads playing ) second shot will be played from.
		
Click to expand...

Is not far ahead. The lasses don't get much start..


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 18, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Yeah mib , hope to find one during my excursions into the forest to look for my ball! I used to play fox ton many years ago when kenny ferrie was up there.

Dustanburgh is my usual haunt when I'm back up north
		
Click to expand...

Dunstanburgh is a fab course. One of my favourites in Northumberland


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Dunstanburgh is a fab course. One of my favourites in Northumberland
		
Click to expand...

Got a 4 ball voucher for their and can't wait to use it when the weather warms up.
Stick us on the reserve list for Foxton please, would be nice to book a couple of days off work to play golf.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 18, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Got a 4 ball voucher for their and can't wait to use it when the weather warms up.
Stick us on the reserve list for Foxton please, would be nice to book a couple of days off work to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

Will do.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have struck while the iron was hot & booked two fourballs for 12.12 & 12.20 on 19th May. All have given definite commitments so I would be obliged if you would all now pay me the Â£10 deposit I have made on your behalf. The balance of Â£19 is payable on the day but I would like it 30 days prior so I know I'll have it to hand over on the day (& not pay from my own pocket should someone not turn up (promise I will!)). Terms & conditions include the following "Deposits will only be refunded where the total cancellation or a reduction in numbers is notified thirty days beforehand" so what I propose is, pay your deposit now if you want to play. Just prior to 30 days I will review the numbers & if there are not two fourballs you'll have the option of playing in a smaller group or withdrawing. E.g. if we have 7 we would play in a four & a three, if six, two threes. Only five would be difficult & I don't think that's likely, we'd probably be able to get mates to fill in.

so the current lineup is:

Maninblack4612
Heavy-grebo
Wayman
pauldj42
rudebhoy
Trojan615
Beezerk

So we only need one more for the second four. I'm sure one of us can find a mate if we don't tell them what Tashyboy & his mates are likely to be like!

The club have a dress code http://www.alnmouthgolfclub.com/pages.php/visitor_information.html 

I'll PM everyone with my bank & Paypal details & look forward to seeing to Â£10 deposits arriving. Please confirm when it's sent & let me know your handicap.

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2016)

Having played Foxton many times I would not get stressed by dress code. It is a normal golf club, nothing more nothing less. A good place though, a good test as well, and if the wind is not up you will have a great day.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2016)

Didn't Wayman say he isn't playing?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2016)

Yup looking forward to meeting you all. I ahould be easy enough to find. My car will have the st george magnetic tash on the  bonnet. 30 p from TK Maxx yesterday. Bargain.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 18, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Didn't Wayman say he isn't playing?
		
Click to expand...

Just because he thought he'd missed the boat. I've issued him with an invitation.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 18, 2016)

I'll give it amiss thanks any ways


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 18, 2016)

Wayman said:



			I'll give it amiss thanks any ways
		
Click to expand...

OK,  now looking for two.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			OK,  now looking for two.
		
Click to expand...

If no one else books mib, you six and us four is a fourball and two three balls. &#128513;


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 19, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			If no one else books mib, you six and us four is a fourball and two three balls. &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

You got a degree in maths?  That's too hard for me to follow! 

Seriously,  I could get two mates to fill in now but I'd rather leave it open for a while to let other forum members join us.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 19, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You got a degree in maths?  That's too hard for me to follow! 

Seriously,  I could get two mates to fill in now but I'd rather leave it open for a while to let other forum members join us.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of time to fill it. Off out this morning with many layers on&#128533;&#128090;&#128089;&#128088;&#128096;


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 21, 2016)

Unfortunately Pauldj has had to withdraw,  has to attend an investiture at Buckingham Palace.  What a lame excuse! If anyone fancies it nearer the date please feel free to join in.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 28, 2016)

Beezerk & Trojan615 have not yet paid me the Â£10 deposit I made on their behalf. Would they please do so to back up their "firm commitment". I will, in due course need to settle the balance & I'll need to know for sure how many are coming.

And, Tashyboy, I may be from "up North" but, don't worry, I won't be arriving in my pyjamas!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Beezerk & Trojan615 have not yet paid me the Â£10 deposit I made on their behalf. Would they please do so to back up their "firm commitment". I will, in due course need to settle the balance & I'll need to know for sure how many are coming.

And, Tashyboy, I may be from "up North" but, don't worry, I won't be arriving in my pyjamas!
		
Click to expand...

Gutted about the Jim jams, not made a firm decision yet on me turning up in them, but the St George Tash is a deffo on the car.

The way I am playing at the moment there is gonna be " casualties". I am smoking.
Cannot believe Paul has chosen the Queen over the Tash. He has chosen dates over mates. ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Gutted about the Jim jams, not made a firm decision yet on me turning up in them, but the St George Tash is a deffo on the car.

The way I am playing at the moment there is gonna be " casualties". I am smoking.
Cannot believe Paul has chosen the Queen over the Tash. He has chosen dates over mates. &#128563;&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

If you're up here for a few days, more than happy, if you're ok with it, to meet up on another day, away in London 19th & 20th


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2016)

NO probs Paul me man, have a good time in London village. We are up there from the mom to Friday, Monday is seahouses course.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 10, 2016)

Unfortunately,  Rudebhoy has had to drop out so there's a vacancy for one,  tee off high noon. Rudebhoy has kindly donated his Â£10 deposit so the round will cost you Â£29, a bargain for such a super course. 

First reply is in.  Anyone up for it?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 11, 2016)

We have a fourth!


----------



## Heavy-grebo (May 16, 2016)

Anyone know if Foxton have any nets for a warm up?


----------



## Wayman (May 17, 2016)

Heavy-grebo said:



			Anyone know if Foxton have any nets for a warm up?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they do near the car park about 50yards off the first tee then on the left


----------



## Heavy-grebo (May 17, 2016)

Cheers Craig.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 17, 2016)

Heavy-grebo said:



			Anyone know if Foxton have any nets for a warm up?
		
Click to expand...

The practice ground is big & very close to the 1st tee & clubhouse.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (May 17, 2016)

Thanks Bill I'll definitely need a loosener after an hour and a half drive.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2016)

The practice ground is now a driving range. You get tokens from the pro shop or behind the bar. They have a net to whack into as already mentioned and a putting area next to the first tee. I think there is also a bunker area to practice in next to the driving range. That pretty much covers all aspects of your game.


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2016)

I'm going to have to drop out unfortunately, duty calls with renting out my flat so I have stuff to attend to, gutted.
Feel free to use my deposit a la Rudebhoy or if you can't get a 4th then use it to reduce your green fees.
Apologies all round.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 18, 2016)

Bit short notice,  but anyone interested?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 19, 2016)

Well,  the seven of us,  Tashyboy & his three mates plus Heavy-grebo,  my mate Bob,  who filled in at the last minute,  and yours truly had a great time.  The course is a one I can come back to time after time and was in beautiful condition.  The weather behaved itself with only a 10 minute period of light rain.  Among the 7 of us there was 38 points from Notts. Kev & 36 each from Grebo & Maninblack,  a decent score for me considering I slipped in the locker room before going out & could hardly bear to put my little finger on the club. Looks like I've torn a tendon. 

Here we are in all our glory,  Tashy dressed in his usually understated way.  He's got underpants to match,  apparently. 

They're off to Richmond tomorrow for the 5th game in a row & it's all to play for,  apparently,  with only two point separating the top two. 

Nice to play with you guys twice this week,  come back soon!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2016)

MiB - I hope Tashy is going to give a NE tour review at some point but in the meantime have they enjoyed the courses? I am pretty sure the weather has been kind to them, low wind, no rain, although some of the places they have been to do have their own micro climate so you can never be sure. Please it went well yesterday, finger apart. I hope that sorts itself out quickly.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 20, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			MiB - I hope Tashy is going to give a NE tour review at some point but in the meantime have they enjoyed the courses? I am pretty sure the weather has been kind to them, low wind, no rain, although some of the places they have been to do have their own micro climate so you can never be sure. Please it went well yesterday, finger apart. I hope that sorts itself out quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Over to you Tashy!


----------



## snell (May 20, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Well,  the seven of us,  Tashyboy & his three mates plus Heavy-grebo,  my mate Bob,  who filled in at the last minute,  and yours truly had a great time.  The course is a one I can come back to time after time and was in beautiful condition.  The weather behaved itself with only a 10 minute period of light rain.  Among the 7 of us there was 38 points from Notts. Kev & 36 each from Grebo & Maninblack,  a decent score for me considering I slipped in the locker room before going out & could hardly bear to put my little finger on the club. Looks like I've torn a tendon. 

Here we are in all our glory,  Tashy dressed in his usually understated way.  He's got underpants to match,  apparently. 

They're off to Richmond tomorrow for the 5th game in a row & it's all to play for,  apparently,  with only two point separating the top two. 

Nice to play with you guys twice this week,  come back soon! 
View attachment 19488

Click to expand...

One direction, the senior years?! :lol:

Is that Bob a member at Chester le street?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 20, 2016)

snell said:



			One direction, the senior years?! :lol:

Is that Bob a member at Chester le street?
		
Click to expand...

He certainly is!


----------



## snell (May 20, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			He certainly is!
		
Click to expand...

Knew I recognised him! Really nice guy


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 20, 2016)

snell said:



			Knew I recognised him! Really nice guy
		
Click to expand...

He's a good lad.  Stepped in at the last minute when we had a dropout.


----------

